# parallel arrays in C++



## removed2 (Oct 28, 2005)

i would like to ask how to handle 2 sets of parallel arrays. name1 and name2 contains the same names, ID1 and ID2 contains the same IDs. 

subject1: (sorted by name)
name1 ID1 score1
A 3 45
B 4 50
C 2 60
D 1 30

subject2: (sorted by ID)
name2 ID2 score2
D 1 25
C 2 90
A 3 75
B 4 40

how can i combine them to only one table with name, ID, score1 and score2 ?

thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If they're sorted on a different field, that might be a bit difficult. :smile: Sounds like a database project to me...

If they have different data in them as well, it seems they're really different data arrays...


----------



## removed2 (Oct 28, 2005)

the array name1 and array name 2 contains 3 same names . 
array ID1 and arrayID2 contain 3 same IDs of the 3 names. 
only arrays score1 and score2 contain different scores.

example:
(*this is sorted by Name, arranged alphabetically)
Name1 ID1 score1
Ana 001 12
Ben 003 90
Che 002 50

(*this is sorted by ID#, lowest to highest ID). ID is the same ID of the person above.
Name2 ID2 score2
Ana 001 45
Che 002 37
Ben 003 80

the expected output should be: (sorted by ID)
Name ID score1 score2
Ana 001 12 45
Che 002 50 37
Ben 003 90 80


----------

